# BGE assembly problem:  dome offset from base



## abter1 (Jan 4, 2016)

I got a medium BGE for Christmas, and have been learning its ins and outs.  We have had some great meals from it, and nothing has come out raw or burned a crisp, so I'm not doing too bad  so far (more likely its just pretty easy to use).

I have one remaining problem though.  The dome doesn't set down squarely on the base.  I have taken the lid off and reattached it several times, and made sure to use the included assembly tools:  the 3 small orange wedges and the white plastic strip for the hinge.

No matter what I do the dome remains offset.  Initially there was a significant smoke leakage around the back, but that got fixed by resetting the lid once.  The picture below shows the problem near the handle.  There is, of course, the reverse problem (dome too far back) at the back of the Egg. 

The sketch only installation instructions, which show  using the 3 wedges and the white plastic strip when attaching the dome, lead me to suspect this is a common problem (or result of some common mistake that new owners make).

Any suggestions or hints would be appreciated.













BGEoffset.jpeg



__ abter1
__ Jan 4, 2016


----------



## jibennett (Jan 17, 2016)

I got my first XL BGE in November, and its been great, sorry to hear you are having issues. I would make the first assumption that if you are having dome alignment issues, that when you have the brackets/hinges off, the two halves do align and that you don't have a defect with either the top or bottom. If true, this leave the mounting hardware and hinges. I'd remove the hardware and thoroughly look for anything bent. It takes just a slight amount or error to cause a bigger gap in alignment. If you find anything, try and bend it back into shape. If you find nothing, then I would pay special attention to re-assembly, ensuring nothing is torqued too tight. As a fist step, I would just mount the hardware and check to see if the alignment is still true. They slowly begin to tighten, and keep rechecking the alignment. If you see the alignment starting to go south again, then start taking a closer look at your last adjustments.

If you've not seen it there is also a Your-tube assembly video, I'd follow the same sequence of assembly as it too may make a difference: 

Also here is a troubleshooting posting for the same issue on the BGE forum: http://eggheadforum.com/discussion/528932/help-me-please-adjusting-the-lid

Good Luck, Jim


----------

